# Sealing tape. Non setting. Whassit called ?



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got the rear bumper off of my Hymer to sort out some intermitant electrical problems. The trim holding the bumper on is bedded down on a strip of non setting sealer. 

Anyone know what it's called & where I can get some ?

TIA Dave.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Non Setting Sealer :lol:

try Butyl mastic tape used in the caravan motorhome industry.
i have a roll in my garage from father in law. I will probably never use it.

Obtainable from caravan dealers repair workshops
or
http://www.caravan-components.co.uk...-Bailey-Awning-rail-White-6x23/45mm-55mt-Roll

Dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

Various widths >>HERE<<

Peter


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks JCM.

I've ordered the tape & some Sika 512.

Top job. My order's now been updated to dispatched  

Ta, Dave.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Goods recieved. 

Many thanks.

D.


----------

